# New here. Quick question.



## gray264 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all, I just have a question.
My husband and I are new to full timing, and I just have a quick question. Summer has quickly fallen over New Mexico (where we live) and since late spring, we've had horrendous black tank odors. For some reason, particularly when it's starting to cool off outside. 
I've searched repeatedly for helpful hints, but nothing has worked. We empty it regularly, and we use deodorizor. We add plenty of water, so I know we don't have any build-up. We've pressure-sprayed it out, we've tried the detergent trick, we've tried the bleach trick- just about any tip we can find we've tried. 
My question is, is there any other trick anyone can suggest to rid us of this problem? 
Thanks


----------



## mesagirls (Jul 17, 2011)

*Black Water tank*

We have the same problem during the summer. We usually put in twice as much "blue stuff" to help with the problem. Good luck.


----------



## BURNiNATOR (Jun 17, 2011)

Where is the best place to get the "blue stuff"?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You might also need a wind vane style attachment for the black tank vent pipe. It's like those roosters that are used to tell which way the wind is blowing but what it does is the vane tracks the wind direction and points in that direction. Then there is a "venturi" affect that sucks out odors.

However, it's better if you find the source of the odors not mask them with deodorants or redirect the odors with a venturi vane.

Is this a used trailer? Could have you inherited someone else's lack of maintenance? How much water do you use? Do you follow the 5&10 second rule when flushing? If not there's a chance that you've created a "pyramid" that is difficult to clean. Do you drain the black tanks and store the trailer CLEAN? It's possible your tank could be cracked (around the drain pipe or other fitting) and it's letting fumes into the rig, or the vent pipe is blocked and preventing dissolution of the wasted into the deodorant/chemicals. Could it be the campground? I've been to some where the prior residents have forgotten to put the covers back on the sewer drains or there isn't one - let the camp personnel know.

We've been fortunate not to have a problem but have been neighbors of others who have. Not pleasant. I'm glad you are trying to figure this out.


----------

